# Interesting Hognose defence mechanism....



## jham66 (Mar 3, 2011)

I hadn't ever heard of this unique way that Hognose snakes "defend" themselves. Thought it was worth a post..... [video=youtube;3yuRT9JplC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yuRT9JplC4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it's cute.
They also release a horrible smell.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 3, 2011)

reminds me of a muppet with its mouth so wide open!
that is mighty cute...would certainly make me leave it alone!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 3, 2011)

man that is the funniest snake defensive behavior ive seen hahaha if i went to a the USA again im going to look for one of those guys and play with it


----------

